# 2400 HGVC points EOY- bad idea?



## Mickeyftdoc (Mar 26, 2014)

MF's are 800 and change at seaworld resort........can i bank or borrow any points and use this every so often? 

Or bad idea? I would like to trade into DVC occasionally.  How big is the studio at this seaworld location? perhaps I could stay here every other year- family of 4 with two little ones.  I could do DVC with my RCI account the other years in between? 

Thoughts on any kind experienced HGVC'ers?

TIA


----------



## Blues (Mar 26, 2014)

That's what, a silver 1BR?  I think buying silver is always a bad idea.  Not enough points for the maint fees.  Gold units are not that expensive, and you get more points for your fees.  Also, you may fit into a studio with your 2 little ones this year, but in a few short years even a 1BR will be too small.  If I were you, I'd look further ahead and buy a bigger unit in a higher season.  JMHO.

-Bob


----------



## presley (Mar 26, 2014)

Bad idea.  2400 points EOY would require you to bank and borrow for one exchange to DVC.  So, you'd pay 2 years of MFs, 3 years of club fees, exchange fee and then the resort fee.   

As your kids get bigger, a studio will be miserable.  Even when they are young, if they are sleeping, you can't do much in your room.  You'll be wanting more points and then you'll be stuck paying MFs on 2 contracts.  This type of contract is good if you only want to be a member to use open season.  It does nothing for those wanting to book exchanges or plan vacations further than a month out.


----------



## peas (Mar 26, 2014)

Also note that many studios list capacity as 2, not 4. 

To expound on previous posters, it would cost you roughly $2100 to do DVC your way ($800 MF/club + $76 banking fee + $135 club fee dues + $800 MF/club fee + $209 RCI fee + 95 DVC fee).

Consider a 4800 or 5000 EOY.  The 4800 would be the same MF as what you're looking at now.  The 5000 if in vegas would be similar to what you're looking at now.  If looking at 5000 in orlando, it would be a little more.  This way, you would pay around $1300 for that DVC by taking out that need for using the 2nd year to pay for the trade.


----------

